
Analysis of "What’s 2/3 of the Average?" - Anon84
http://theincidentaleconomist.com/analysis-of-whats-23-of-the-average/
======
IncidentalEcon
I'm honored to be cited here. I heard about Y Combinator on EconTalk. I had no
idea it was a place to find links to interesting posts and news.

Anyway, this post is applicable to investing and bubbles. How far from common
knowledge is assumption about rationality? If it is sufficiently far then it
is rational to buy/sell at a price very different from the one that would
obtain with common knowledge rationality.

